# how easy can u bulk up?



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just a thing i have been thinking bout

When you started natural bb what weight were u and how much weight and how fast did u put on in your 1st few months/year

Im looking at a kg atleast a month if i can. I think i can manage it.

I was just under 66kg im now bang on 67kg in my 1st month. Im just happy the scales are going the right way lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

12.5 stone to 16.5 stone in 6 years.


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

I was about 10 stone when I started and put nearly 2 stone on in the first year if I remember correctly.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Clean or dirty I guess is the question. 250g a week is a pretty slow bulk to be fair. But I guess if its clean over a year that would be a good result


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

I went from about 9 1/2 stone to 13 1/2 stone in my first 3ish years of training. That was between the ages of 19-22/23. Find it a lot slower to gain naturally now as I'm nearly 32 and been training on and off for a long time. I think a couple of stone in your first couple of years is more than achievable.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

depends mate, lbm vs bf.....

best you can do it try and keep the diet clean as you can and keep in a surplus. reassess this every 2-4 weeks and adjust your surplus amount to reflect your weight gain.

keep an eye on bf and soon enough you will know what works for you.

also depends on what body type you are.

bulking up is easy, if you want to look a fat puffy mess. clean bulk will take a lot longer, but saves time cutting at the other end imo


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Pathetically.

Eat about 3500 calories a day at 13 stone. Never put a pound on.

Eat good, whole foods, don't eat much rubbish, lucky of I have a takeaway once a week.

Hate having a high metabolism


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> depends mate, lbm vs bf.....
> 
> best you can do it try and keep the diet clean as you can and keep in a surplus. reassess this every 2-4 weeks and adjust your surplus amount to reflect your weight gain.
> 
> ...


Took the words out of my mouth mate


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's the man to ask @IGotTekkers  ''cause aint no bulk like a tekkers bulk, right?''


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Quite easily.. Went from ~11.5 stone in July 2012 to 12.5 stone July 2013.. Will be much harder this year though

Dont rush, you will get fat.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Most wopuld call bs, but my last cycle i went from 12st7lb to a max of 15st10lb

Dropped back to 14st7lb when coming off, but it was a harsh run i won't be doing it again, came out leaner thanks to my running dnp for a couple weeks.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Dazzza said:


> Most wopuld call bs, but my last cycle i went from 12st7lb to a max of 15st10lb
> 
> Dropped back to 14st7lb when coming off, but it was a harsh run i won't be doing it again, came out leaner thanks to my running dnp for a couple weeks.


You know this is the natural bodybuilding section right..?


----------



## Smokey13 (Jul 29, 2013)

Really easy for me as i was underweight before i started, i was just under 11st at 6' 4, grew to 6' 6 and made it to 17stone in 3 years.

That was in 2009 then I stopped training properly and never really got back into the gym untill 5 months ago, i had a few weeks here and there but i ended up at 14 stone, i've put 2 stone back on in those 5 months at 16 st now, aiming for 20st now - no f'in about this time.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

4 eggs, bacon, sausages, beans and toast 1200 cals

Tin of corned beef. 775 calories, 85g protein.

Standard kfc meal. 1300 calories

4 meals a day is plenty enough to grow. Easy.

chicken n bacon sandwitch, packet of crisps, pint of milk. 1000 calories


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

L11 said:


> You know this is the natural bodybuilding section right..?


Oops :lol:


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Just a thing i have been thinking bout
> 
> When you started natural bb what weight were u and how much weight and how fast did u put on in your 1st few months/year
> 
> ...


I reckon you'll easily do it but how much of it will be muscle is another question.

First year gains come quickly then slow considerably after that.

I go for body composition firstly and only use scales as a guide.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> 4 eggs, bacon, sausages, beans and toast 1200 cals
> 
> Tin of corned beef. 775 calories, 85g protein.
> 
> ...


is this what your really on mate? im not knocking it it just sounds like what im eating atm cuz i keep fat off quite easy and need high calorie foods in one sitting cuz i havnt got the time to stretch my meals out to 6 or so a day. i do eat loads of lean meats and veg to but the "junkie" type foods are still a big part.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armz said:


> I reckon you'll easily do it but how much of it will be muscle is another question.
> 
> First year gains come quickly then slow considerably after that.
> 
> I go for body composition firstly and only use scales as a guide.


probably a silly question but just to make it clear to me lol what do you mean by the last bit mate about body composition?


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

9.5 stone to 14,4 in five years.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Peice off **** but I just look like a fat peice off crap fck bulking


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Very easy, it's cutting the fat I struggle with 

I was 11 stone with a beer gut 18 months ago, now I'm 14.5 with just a gut :lol:


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> probably a silly question but just to make it clear to me lol what do you mean by the last bit mate about body composition?


Nah not a silly question buddy it's my wording that's confusing. Basically I'm saying I go by how I look rather than chasing scale weight.

Your scale weight will deffo go up. You just have to bare in mind how much of it will be fat and how hard it's going to be to lose it when you come to your cut.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armz said:


> Nah not a silly question buddy it's my wording that's confusing. Basically I'm saying I go by how I look rather than chasing scale weight.
> 
> Your scale weight will deffo go up. You just have to bare in mind how much of it will be fat and how hard it's going to be to lose it when you come to your cut.


i see what you mean mate. aslong as im toned up the size can come later but to grow muscle i need the food in me. im hoping that my body continues to keep fat off like it always has but not affect muscle growth to much. i only weigh myself twice a month so i can see the gain or loss. i try not to look in the mirror much until my goal date arrives then if i c a nice toned body ill be happy.

im trying not to take it to "serious" but enjoy what im doing all the way. every new thing i take on my brain pushes me thinking i have to be the best at it and sometimes i lose interest. yes i want a muscular body quick as i can but im not going to let this become a chore. a slow bulk over a year would suit me aslong as i have a body to work on


----------



## Armz (Mar 20, 2012)

Sounds good buddy. Good luck with not looking in the mirror, I look at myself a hundred times a day lol .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> is this what your really on mate? im not knocking it it just sounds like what im eating atm cuz i keep fat off quite easy and need high calorie foods in one sitting cuz i havnt got the time to stretch my meals out to 6 or so a day. i do eat loads of lean meats and veg to but the "junkie" type foods are still a big part.


If im completely honest i eat more crisps and **** ontop but yeah this is my general diet structure. Eat alot of mcdonalds too. 5x a week minimum


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Armz said:


> Sounds good buddy. Good luck with not looking in the mirror, I look at myself a hundred times a day lol .


haha yeah it is quite hard lol. the mirror in the bathroom the worse one


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> If im completely honest i eat more crisps and **** ontop but yeah this is my general diet structure. Eat alot of mcdonalds too. 5x a week minimum


do you burn fat quick to mate. if it wasnt for the crap i eat the calorie intake would be near impossible. i just make sure i get loads of protein etc in to.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

bulk up pretty easily nowadays.

started at 10 stone, 5 years later im sitting at 17 stone 2


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> Very easy, it's cutting the fat I struggle with
> 
> I was 11 stone with a beer gut 18 months ago, now I'm 14.5 with just a gut :lol:


Looking good in ya avi mate


----------



## sammclean23 (Aug 16, 2012)

In around 6 months i went from 11 stone to 13.5 stone. Strength gains were good, however, I put on ALOT of fat. I was stronger than some guys (In comparison to people of a similar size) but visually I looked smaller than a guy of 10 stone, with minimal fat. Initially, the thought of getting stronger but slightly fatter didn't seem too bad (I would cut it off during cutting) but seriously it made me feel like **** and now i've ended up cutting down to 12 stone to start again, sort of speak.

Whatever way you choose, just watch the fat! It seems to appear over night.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

sammclean23 said:


> In around 6 months i went from 11 stone to 13.5 stone. Strength gains were good, however, I put on ALOT of fat. I was stronger than some guys (In comparison to people of a similar size) but visually I looked smaller than a guy of 10 stone, with minimal fat. Initially, the thought of getting stronger but slightly fatter didn't seem too bad (I would cut it off during cutting) but seriously it made me feel like **** and now i've ended up cutting down to 12 stone to start again, sort of speak.
> 
> Whatever way you choose, just watch the fat! It seems to appear over night.


i guess i'll see what a long bulk does for me then. i dont want to start cardio and all that. its my belly im keeping an eye on lol i can see the abs there faintly but i can still pinch a good bit of fat. my arms and top of my chest the skin is quite tight to the muscle, i cant pinch that. im guessing that means i have low fat there.


----------



## Robhall2805 (Dec 8, 2013)

I went up about two stone in 3 months with the help of alot of food and mass gauiner now stand at about 15stone. Want to make it to 17 stone and then well il go from thyere


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I went from 54kg to 63kg in my first year. Don't think much of it was fat either.

Must add the caveat that I was 16, and still going through puberty, so I'd probably have put half of that on anyway without training


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I can bulk very quickly. Don't mean to say it will be muscle though.


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

11 stone to 16 stone then back down to 11 stone in 33 years.....its a roller coaster ride this game of bodybuilding.....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OOH yeah LOL


----------

